# My powerbook has faulty video card!



## dj_zizzle (Oct 19, 2006)

Iwas wondering.:4-dontkno Where can you get the graphics cards that come standard within a powerbook g4 from apple?

Or is the graphics cards that come standard in an expansion slot in the system? And if so what type of slot?

My card is faulty and I need a new one so I want to be able to buy just the card and install it myself. Anything will help thx!


----------



## dj_zizzle (Oct 19, 2006)

Bump. Cmon I really need some help here guys!!


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

i dont think there is a way to just get a mac graphics card ... especially for a powerbook since its a notebook its really hard to get these parts. only place id look is google and ebay and even there ur chances are really slim.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Not sure that graphics card can be replaced. 
I'll move this over to the Mac forum to see if anyone there knows.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, that explains why i just now saw this.

the graphics card is part of the motherboard of the laptop. it is not something that can be replaced by you. it needs to be taken to an apple repair shop, and they will replace the motherboard. now my question is how do you know that the graphics card is hosed? if you attach an external monitor, does anything show up on it?


----------

